# setup-ams retriever or muzzy extreme



## bandhunter27 (Jan 23, 2012)

I am going to give bowfishing a try and was wondering if I should go with an ams retriever pro setup or go with a muzzy extreme that has an actual reel with it. Thanks for the advise


----------



## Threefingers2 (Apr 20, 2013)

I shoot the AMS retriever just for the fact that i don't have to remember to push the button every time (peace of mind) lol It's dangerous to have that arrow snapping back at you if you should happen to forget. I would like to be able to real them in like a fish with a real and short rod that goes on the end of your real seat. But they recommend tiring your string on the back of your arrow when using a real, way back when i used a real and it was scary having that string come all the way back when you draw,it could get caught on a lot of things. When you use the Ams Retriever you use a safety slide that slides up and down your arrow shaft so when you draw back the string stays up front so it won't get caught on things. The real or some call it a spinner will be quit a bit more weight on the front of your bow. Hope this helps. Good luck to ya. :thumb:


----------



## bandhunter27 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I found the retriever pro package at macks pw for 109.00 with free shipping about 50$ less than everyone else. Hope it works out ready to kill some fish.


----------



## Threefingers2 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hey thanks for the info about that price way cheaper than i have ever seen.


----------



## kdcustomcalls (Feb 26, 2009)

www.krugerfarms.com

AMS pro retriever $85.99 free shipping


----------



## Threefingers2 (Apr 20, 2013)

Were talking about the whole kit is usually $139.00 -$159.00


----------

